# VHI Vs HIBERNIAN Vs Quinn Health insurance



## djCoors (13 May 2009)

Hey,


Do you have health insurance? Who is it with?

Is it worth it?

or Have you stopped paying for it?




I am curious to this because I am debating whether to renew my policy or not,and if i do to, which company



Vhi seem to be alot more expensive than the other two ,228 euro per year dearer than Hibernian for one very similar insurance option that I am looking at

VHi " Plan b"= 75/month"

Hibernian "Me Plan 2" =56/month

They appear to be very alike in terms of structure and coverage.

[broken link removed]



Is this reason vhi are more expensive soely because they have a massive amount of older customers(higher costs) ? or am i missing something?


----------



## Smashbox (13 May 2009)

Do you have health insurance? Who is it with? I do, with VHI

Is it worth it? I think so, in case the unexpected were to happen and I needed them.

or Have you stopped paying for it? Nope, I renewed it this week as it happens.


----------



## chrisboy (13 May 2009)

I got my renewal with aviva in today, wont be renewing as its too dear and i cant afford it in the current climate.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 May 2009)

I would say that the main factor in the difference in cost is that those on Plan B make a higher proportion of claims than those on Me Level 2, and the value of those claims being higher.

Also factor in that the Me Plan offers minimal benefits for maternity and out-patient visits (not that Plan B's out-patient benefits is anything great to begin with). That would be a contributing factor as well. These may not be relevant to your, but it's a point to consider should the discussion veer toward "Why is VHI more expensive?"

As for which plan/company to go for, make sure to have a look at the detail of the schemes as well (I know, sounds boring, but it's worth it in the long run). All three insurers also offer a range of corporate schemes that you *are* entitled to join. For example would VHI's Company Plan suit you? Or maybe's Quinn's Company Health Plus? 

When you are shopping around, here are some key points to remember:

1) You can switch between insurers and/or plans with no new waiting periods. So if you've served all of your waiting periods already, and there's no break in your cover (or no break of more than 13 weeks), you have cover from the day you change.

2) However, additional cover on your new plan (i.e. cover that you don't have on Plan B) may be subject to an "upgrade waiting period". So if the plan you're going to sign up for has some fantastic benefit you want to use, check if you're entitled to claim it after you've switched. If you're more concerned with getting similar cover at a better price, this probably won't concern you too much.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djCoors (13 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Do you have health insurance? Who is it with? I do, with VHI
> 
> Is it worth it? I think so, in case the unexpected were to happen and I needed them.
> 
> or Have you stopped paying for it? Nope, I renewed it this week as it happens.


 


chrisboy said:


> I got my renewal with aviva in today, wont be renewing as its too dear and i cant afford it in the current climate.


 
Thank you for the responsesThey are both very understandable answers and are both what i can relate to.


----------



## djCoors (13 May 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> I would say that the main factor in the difference in cost is that those on Plan B make a higher proportion of claims than those on Me Level 2, and the value of those claims being higher.
> 
> Also factor in that the Me Plan offers minimal benefits for maternity and out-patient visits (not that Plan B's out-patient benefits is anything great to begin with). That would be a contributing factor as well. These may not be relevant to your, but it's a point to consider should the discussion veer toward "Why is VHI more expensive?"
> 
> ...


 
Thanks NovaFlare77 very much for your post.I am satisfied with the differences concerned,but will be going through the proposal form with a fine comb!Similar coverage at a better price is what i need.


The only dilema is whether I will go with it or not,technically i can afford it as i will not starve and i can cut back on spending,but i am ( unwise or no,unlikely in the next 20-30 years to need this service) as i am in the most low risk scenario i can imagine) No rock climbing for me


I know that i should go ahead with because i am in the luxury of having the option,but it seems like alot of money at the moment.

Obviously my outlook on life would change if i ever had a family!


----------



## SESOM (15 Jun 2009)

Read an article recently, possibly in Irish Indo, of service being offered to evaluate an individuals current health insurance requirements and to compare what was what was on offer from the various companies against ones current policy. Think the author's name was Goode. Have not been able to trace the article since. Does this ring a bell with anybody?.


----------



## North Star (15 Jun 2009)

For anyone who wants some of the comfort that having health insurance brings, but finds that it is expensive, have a look at [broken link removed]  it doesnt compare exactly with Quinn VHI or Hibernian bit worth looking at. I have no connection with the company.


----------

